
Ask HN: Are you worried about the coronavirus? - tempsy
I&#x27;m having a very hard time figuring out what to believe. Are you personally concerned at all about the coronavirus? What are you doing, if anything, to prepare?
======
mindcrime
Considering that there hasn't, last I checked, been a single confirmed case
yet in my state (North Carolina), I'm not _too_ concerned right this minute.
My concern is also tempered by the knowledge that this virus, so far, does not
seem to be exceptionally deadly. That said, I'll be keeping my eye out on the
news reports as things progress, for sure.

Prepare? Well, I'm admittedly a little bit of a "prepper" anyway. Not to an
extreme degree, but I stockpile certain supplies, practice some bushcraft /
wilderness survival techniques, and read the occasional book/magazine/website
on the topic of survival and prepping. So far, not taking any specific extra
actions related directly to the coronavirus thing. But I may make it a point
to stock up on some over-the-counter medicines... the kind of things that
don't cure any disease, but can at least treat some of the symptoms so you can
sleep - e.g. Nyquil, Mucinex, etc., as well as disinfectant wipes, and things
of that ilk.

I can't imagine this getting so bad that I'd be tempted to flee into the
wilderness just to try and avoid human contact until it blows over, so I'm not
going out and stocking up on trail mix, ammo, snare wire, waterproof matches,
Bic lighters, etc., etc., yadda yadda yadda.

------
tim333
I'm kinda concerned. I'm in Singapore and there have been cases quite near
though it's still a small percentage of the population. I'm near the biggest
red blobs on the ourbreak map: [https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-
singapore-map-sh...](https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-singapore-
map-shows-spread-worst-hit-outside-china-2020-2?IR=T)

Slightly eccentrically I ordered some chloroquine (because
[https://www.standardmedia.co.ke/article/2001359446/anti-
mala...](https://www.standardmedia.co.ke/article/2001359446/anti-malaria-drug-
prevents-coronavirus-infection))

Re whether to worry in the west I'd keep an eye on Singapore because they have
pretty good controls here. If it levels out things will likely be ok. If it
goes exponential the the rest of the world will probably follow.

------
topmonk
I'm in Taiwan and for various reasons don't want to move, so somewhat
concerned. I don't think I'll be able to avoid it, so I'm exercising more so
my body is in better condition to fight it.

I'm also making sure to be stocked in non perishable food, rice, etc.

------
pettycashstash2
New England area of United States. Planning on minimal stocking basic items
such as bottled water and foodstuffs. Maybe 1 weeks worth. No panic but my gut
tells me to be prepared for something. It just makes me feel better

------
ggm
The worst thing you can do is panic. The second worst thing is read indirect
sources. I suggest you avoid social media which is full of a lot of toxic
hidden agenda and stick to things like promedmail.org and virological.org.
they cite prime sources.

------
maxharris
I'm quite concerned about it. I went to the hardware store to pick up some N95
masks, and I made sure that I have things in the kitchen that won't rot (rice,
beans, meat in the freezer).

